# Sick PLATY - Scales look BACK COMBED



## Big Fish (Aug 22, 2009)

My PLATY has taken a nasty turn. Other fish are fine. The scales look like they have been back combed. The fish does not move around unless disturbed, then it has energy. Otherwise it sits there motionless. His tail is a little ratty as well, and doesn't look healthy.

Any idea?


Is this dangerous to my other fish.

No other signs of sick fish, other Platys are fine. I have about 5 or 6 fry, all happy.


----------



## OscarLoverJim (Jul 20, 2010)

Big Fish said:


> My PLATY has taken a nasty turn. Other fish are fine. The scales look like they have been back combed. The fish does not move around unless disturbed, then it has energy. Otherwise it sits there motionless. His tail is a little ratty as well, and doesn't look healthy.
> Any idea?
> Is this dangerous to my other fish.
> No other signs of sick fish, other Platys are fine. I have about 5 or 6 fry, all happy.


Your platy probably has dropsy. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fish_dropsy

I would remove it from the tank and do a major water change.


----------



## Big Fish (Aug 22, 2009)

Damn, that is exactly what it is. Fish looks the same!

I tested the water and it is bang on.  My nitrates have gone back to normal. Last time I was online they were a touch high, but nothing out of the ordinary, according to those that responded.

I missed last weeks water change as we were too busy. Could one missed change do this? 

I have all sorts in my tank including lost of fry and the rest are fine. I hate losing a Platy, they are my favorite fish. I am changing the water in the separate tank every 6 hours or so and keeping food in there for him. I hope he can recover.

Thanks for answering, greatly appreciated.


----------

